# Zitruspflanzen



## Geisy (18. Sep. 2021)

@Chelmon1 geht doch.


----------



## Marion412 (18. Sep. 2021)

Meine beiden Zitronenbäumchen haben den letzten Winter leider nicht überlebt 8 Jahre gehegt und gepflegt


----------



## Chelmon1 (19. Sep. 2021)

@Geisy 
Danke Geisy! 
Dann werde ich mal loslegen, sobald ich ein bisschen Zeit und Muse habe. 

@Marion412 
Das finde ich jetzt aber sehr schade.


----------



## Chelmon1 (19. Sep. 2021)

Muße wäre, glaube ich, richtig.


----------



## jolantha (20. Sep. 2021)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Meine beiden Zitronenbäumchen haben den letzten Winter leider nicht überlebt 8 Jahre gehegt und gepflegt


Mein Bäumchen hatte auch keine Lust mehr, erst volle Blüte, dann kleine Früchte, und auf einmal hat er mir alles
vor die Füße geschmissen . 
Jetzt ist er Kompost


----------



## Chelmon1 (20. Sep. 2021)

jolantha schrieb:


> Jetzt ist er Kompost


Hallo Anne,
das ist schade aber so kommt er ja wieder in den "Kreislauf der Natur".

Sowas in der Art hatten wir nämlich auch und damit fing bei mir das Interesse an Zitruspflanzen erst an:

Also dann mal los...
Meine bessere Hälfte hatte irgendwann in den Neuzigern ein Orangenbäumchen zum Geburtstag bekommen. Das stand vom Frühling bis zum Herbst mit den anderen __ Kübelpflanzen auf der Dachterrase und wurde unter einem großen Dachliegefenster überwintert.
So richtig habe ich mich nie darum gekümmert.
Während des Umzugs ins neu gekaufte Haus und den damit zusammenhängenden Arbeiten, hatten unsere Pflanzen dann auch nicht gerade erste Proirität und Anfang 2007 verlor die Orange dann auch alle Blätter und sollte auf den Kompost.

Ich wollte es aber nicht aufgeben und unternahm den Versuch, die Pflanze zu retten sofern das noch möglich sein sollte. Als erstes erfolgte ein radikaler Rückschnitt und ich fand noch Grün und Saft. Also, Zitruspflanzenerde gekauft und erst mal umgetopft, schön gewässert und raus an einen sonnigen Platz im Garten gestellt.

Nach ein paar Tagen war dann an der Unterlage ein Austrieb in Form eines kleinen grünen Knubbels zu erkennen aber die oberen Äste starben weiter ab. Letztere wurden einfach abgeschnitten, der Trieb wuchs und es kamen weitere. Ende der Saison hatten wir dann ein kleines Bäumchen von 50 cm Höhe mit einer dichten Krone.

Leider hatte ich keinen Schimmer was das jetzt eigentlich für eine Art und Sorte war. Die Frage war auf welche Unterlage war die ehemalige Orange gepfropft. Da fing die Recherche im Internet an. Ich wusste garnicht, dass es so viele Arten und Kreuzungen von Citrus gibt, auch nicht, dass die unterschiedliche Ansprüche haben, wo die alle herkamen usw. Mein Interesse war jedenfalls geweckt...

Die Blätter, Rinde, Wuchsform, wurden mit Beschreibungen, die ich im Internet fand und mit Bildern verglichen. Es stellte sich heraus, dass es eine Pomeranze, _Citrus aurantium_ ist.

Um diesen Beitrag nicht unendlich lang werden zu lassen: 2016 hat das Bäumchen wunderschön geblüht und im Frühling 2017 so viele Früchte getragen, dass meine Frau mehrere Gläser (Bitter-)Orangenmarmelade nach original englischem Rezept herstellen konnte.

  
Da hatte mich das Zitrusfieber aber auch schon so richtig gepackt und wir hatten da schon ein Zitronenbäumchen _Citrus lemon_ "lunario", eine Kaffirlimette, _Citrus histrix,_ eine Satsuma Mandarine_ Citrus reticulata _sowie vier Sämlinge, einer aus einer Mandarine und drei von einer Clementine aus dem Supermarkt, gepflanzt Ende 2015, ebenfalls _Citrus reticulata_.

Die Sammlung wuchs, das Wissen auch und leider auch der Frust, dass die Citruspflanzen nicht so schön grüne Blatter haben, wi man sie in Orangerien, botanischen Gärten, oder in den Anlagen in Italien sieht. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Zwei Dinge sind mir jedenfalls klar geworden: Citrus ist bezüglich der Pflege keine einfache Pflanzengruppe. Andererseits gehen sie aber auch nicht so leicht ein wie manch andere Pflanzen.

Aber es ist schön, wenn man in den Garten gehen kann wenn man eine Zitrone braucht.


----------



## jolantha (20. Sep. 2021)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Aber es ist schön, wenn man in den Garten gehen kann wenn man eine Zitrone braucht.


Na, das kann man wirklich Zitrone nennen . Meine waren ja nur kleine, runde , ca. 2 Euronen große Früchte.
Die waren ungenießbar und bitter.


----------

